# This Weekends Detail - RS4 Avant - Phantom Black



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,

so this weekend I been mostly detailing RS4 Avants .... there as common as muck round here :lol: (spot mine sneaking in the pics )

Here is a fellow RS246 member who lives two minutes away from me, so nice and local, used as a daily driver so planned to give it a clean-up, a bit of correction and then protection.

Process & Products in a nutshell....

* All shuts, boot bonnet, doors cleaned with APC through sprayer, agitated with envy erushes
* Foam with AB Magifoam - Nilfisk Washer / AB Foam Lance
* Whilst foam dwells - clean badges, trim, grills, window rubbers with envy erushes using the foam, wheels arches with Vikan long handle brush
* Rinsed
* Wheels finished off with Espuma Revolution, tardis, IronX
* Badges, trim, handles, rubbers, grills finished off with G101 and envy brushes
* All Shuts wiped down with ONR qd
* Wash with ONR and ONR in sprayer as qd/ drying aid, wipe down with Blue Fluffy Eurow towels
* Body decomtaminated with IronX, Tardis, yellow poly clay with ONR lube
* Wheels, all shuts, chrome trim, glass cleaned/ polished and sealed with Jeffs Acryllic Prime Strong. Wheels covered in Colinite 845 wax.
* Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50
* Arches dressed with CG Bare Bones
* Exhausts cleaned, polished, sealed with Britemax Polish/ Sealant
* All Black Trim dressed with VP Dionysus Trim Glitz (love this product)
* interior vacumed and brushed with various detail and stiff brushes; Cleaned with G101 and dressed with Espuma Dasheen; interior glass Espuma Green Glass Cleaner; Carpets and matts with Esouma Farbricare; Leather cleaned and dressed with Dr Leather Wipes; Pedals cleaned with G101 and detail brushes. Espuma Fresh fragance used as de-oderiser.
* Engine bay - G101 and 303 Aerospace protectant.
* Applied Jeffs Wekstatt Acryllic kit and Collinite 845.

So, on with the pictures....

Looks like it has a Matt Wrap in these, phantom black lurking beneath









































































Mine mucsling in on shot 











































































































































I just love Magifoam at the moment:thumb: ...wanting to give Espuma Activo a go when it runs out.


























































































































































































So thats where my EZ brush whent :lol:










oh well, I think have lost that now as he is guarding it as new favourite toy 










































































































Its amazing how much Jeffs still sucks out of the wheels when polishing with an MF pad, see the state of pad compared to fresh one.


























































































Realised I had goosed some of these pics, as blurry, most of the rest have tuned out really poor  ...lots of the afters had to delete as just too bad so only have a few :wall: The photos dont do the finish justice and it had started to spot with rain, anyway, hope you get the idea. Will improve camera work for next time and maybe have sosmevody else take my photos 


























































































Another one with mine sneaking in 










Thanks all for looking


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great turnaround mate.


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome car, its on my wish list!! you picked a good colour too :thumb:

Fancy a swap ?


----------



## tyrer (Feb 21, 2009)

Great job! Looks gleaming. 

Your brushes wheel cleaning days are over


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Great work there:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

tyrer said:


> Your brushes wheel cleaning days are over


yep, KIA :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job :thumb: Nice car too!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely finish, great work fella


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice job, but just to common. 2 RS4's on the drive pffft:lol:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work certainly got value out of the foam and the long dwell works well for it.
Nice to see your wash regime.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good :thumb: A mate has a red one currently. Think a fellow owner is detailing it for him too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Love it as usual Steve!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate... I feel your pain with the camera...

:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good mate... I feel your pain with the camera...
> 
> :thumb:


Just bought one of these off somebody on another forum I am on, waiting for it to get here 

http://fujifilm.co.uk/consumer/digital/digital-cameras/d-slr-long-zoom/finepix-s1000fd-119757


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Just bought one of these off somebody on another forum I am on, waiting for it to get here
> 
> http://fujifilm.co.uk/consumer/digital/digital-cameras/d-slr-long-zoom/finepix-s1000fd-119757


Looks good, a nice camera!

I have a great camera too, a few len's tripod and everything, still take s***t pictures!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good, a nice camera!
> 
> I have a great camera too, a few len's tripod and everything, still take s***t pictures!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I am with you there also, I reckon 90% of the problem is the other side of the lens, so this new one won't make a single bit of difference :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work on a lovely car mate. That floral print bin is truly awful though.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great result buddy :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice, good job


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt MD said:


> Great work on a lovely car mate. That floral print bin is truly awful though.


It is all the wife's idea, she wants to do the others now as she likes it so much :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Still love the RS4's - What a stunning motor!!! 

Good job too!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Still love the RS4's - What a stunning motor!!!
> 
> Good job too!


Must get round to doing my own.. too busy doing everybody else's


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work steve. Lovely car although think i prefer it in the sprint blue.


----------



## Dele Z. (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely car, was considering one but went to the opposition  (E92 M3)

One question, im new to Detailing and was wondering about the APC, i see you did the door shuts and hinges etc.

How do you rinse that off without filling the footwells with water lmao?

Cheers


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Dele Z. said:


> ...How do you rinse that off without filling the footwells with water lmao?
> 
> Cheers


....With care :lol: I use ONR mixed in a sprayer and liberally spray / sloosh down the area. Then dry and apply some WD40 and white lithium grease to hinges etc.


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

quality work m8, unreal cars these are my dream cars i defo want to own 1 keep up the rs4 detailing!!!!!!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

It looked matt in the first photos! 

Glad to see you're getting on well with the Werkstat and a nice result overall too.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> It looked matt in the first photos!
> 
> Glad to see you're getting on well with the Werkstat and a nice result overall too.


Thanks John :thumb: ...yes, I thought it had a wrap lol

I think the Wekstatt is a learning curve and have been over-applying, I am getting in plenty of practice in on mine. What would be a recommended icing on the cake wax (if its needed at all)... is Werkstatt still a good choice on say the Black and Daytona Gray, as nearly out and wondering should stock up with more of the same or get some BF or something else for those darker pearls. Many thanks :thumb:

As you now have the free shipping expect an order soon for a re-stick of bits when I work what I need


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

s3 rav said:


> great work steve. Lovely car although think i prefer it in the sprint blue.


After a few WR Blue Imprezas and the Anti-Lagged White Evo(s) I am having a move away from the 'Look at Me' look and adopting the stealth bomber approach  ...Although you are right, SB is the iconic colour on the B7.


----------



## Craig-McB (Feb 3, 2011)

lovely looking machine there mate


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Craig-McB said:


> lovely looking machine there mate


Nearly got a black one myself, looks nice when properly clean.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Love these buses, fantastic cars, fantastic looks, fantastic go! I want ours back 

Great results, love the abilities of Jeffs Prime!


----------

